# Problems after upgrade 12.1 -> 12.2



## balanga (Mar 24, 2021)

I've just run `freebsd-update -r 12.2-RELEASE upgrade` on one of my disks and a number of things don't seem right... The first thing I noticed was that resolution did not change whilst booting up, it stayed at 640x480...
After reading something about this I decided to `pkg add -y drm-kmod` but this made no difference, although I noticed that /boot/modules/i915kms.ko was dated 22 Aug 2019 and all the rest of the files in that directory were date Oct 2019.

Another thing I notice that logging out of LXDE the screen went grey and never returned to a login prompt.

Also I was unable to enter anything into Chromium. It would just close. It started OK and I could select all the open tabs but was unable to do any searches. After updating Chrome, it no longer came up - *libopenh264.so.5* not found
Anyone else experienced these problems?


----------



## zirias@ (Mar 24, 2021)

Try `pkg upgrade -f`. This will do a lot more than necessary, but it will fix issues with

 packages containing kernel modules (like drm-kmod), they only match one specific version of the FreeBSD kernel
 packages built on 12.2 using symbols/symbol versions that weren't available in 12.1 yet (I think this shouldn't happen with minor releases, but it did)


----------



## balanga (Mar 24, 2021)

Not sure why this thread was moved to https://forums.freebsd.org/forums/installation-and-maintenance-of-ports-or-packages.5/ since the issues arose out of upgrading FreeBSD...


----------



## SirDice (Mar 24, 2021)

balanga said:


> since the issues arose out of upgrading FreeBSD...


Your issues have nothing to do with the upgrade of FreeBSD itself.


----------



## balanga (Mar 24, 2021)

SirDice said:


> Your issues have nothing to do with the upgrade of FreeBSD itself.


I was under the impression that an upgrade should leave the system more or less as it was...


----------



## eternal_noob (Mar 24, 2021)

balanga said:


> I've just run `freebsd-update -r 12.2-RELEASE upgrade` on one of my disks


The correct sequence of commands would be

```
freebsd-update -r 12.2-RELEASE upgrade
freebsd-update install
nextboot -k GENERIC # only of you run a custom kernel. if you use GENERIC, ommit this line!
shutdown -r now
freebsd-update install
shutdown -r now # may be neccessary to update a third time,
freebsd-update install # does not hurt if you do it tho
```

did you miss a step?


----------



## SirDice (Mar 24, 2021)

balanga said:


> I was under the impression that an upgrade should leave the system more or less as it was...





balanga said:


> After reading something about this I decided to `pkg add -y drm-kmod` but this made no difference





balanga said:


> After updating Chrome, it no longer came up - *libopenh264.so.5* not found



Just do what Zirias suggested; `pkg upgrade -f`.


----------

